# Obama Derangement Syndrome



## Y2K Baby (Sep 16, 2019)

I know I'm going to get some nu-/pol/ kiddies saying that this didn't exist because they think the Internet only existed past 2016 but if you look at any boomer blogspots, you'll know what I'm talking about.
PROS: It was way funnier than Trump Derangement Syndrome.








						Obama’s Hegelian Dialectic
					

President Obama’s recent trips to Cuba and Argentina have sure raised some eyebrows. First, our dictator wanna be stood in front of mural of Che Guevara, which in and of itself was shocking enough, then he gives a speech in Argentina where he had the audacity to say that there was little...




					newstarget.com
				




















						Obama Threatens 14 US Governors With Immediate Arrest  Obama the Dictator  Obama the Dictator  A chilling report from the Foreign Military Intelligence Directorate (GRU) prepared for Prime Minister Putin warns today that United States President Barack Obama has had served on 14 US Governors National Security Letters (NSLs) warning that if their actions in attempting to form what are called State Defense Forces are not halted they will face “immediate” arrest for the crime of treason.  The use of NSLs in the United States was authorized by the Patriot Act law enacted after the September 11, 2001 attacks and forbids anyone receiving them from even acknowledging their existence, and was reauthorized by Obama’s “rubberstamp” Congress this past February over the objections of both civil and human rights groups who warned they mimic similar type “government security notices” enacted under both the former German Nazi and Soviet Communist regimes.   To the issue angering Obama against these State Governors, this report continues, is their attempt to reestablish what are called State Defense Forces which are described as follows:  “State Defense Forces (SDF) (also known as State Guards, State Military Reserves, or State Militias) in the United States are military units that operate under the sole authority of a state government; they are not regulated by the National Guard Bureau nor are they part of the Army National Guard of the United States.  State Defense Forces are authorized by state and federal law and are under the command of the governor of each state. State Defense Forces are distinct from their state’s National Guard in that they cannot become federal entities.  The federal government recognizes State Defense Forces under 32 U.S.C. § 109 which provides that State Defense Forces as a whole may not be called, ordered, or drafted into the Armed Forces of the United States, thus preserving their separation from the National Guard.”  Important to note is that Obama, as President of the United States is also its most powerful military leader known by the term of Commander in Chief, and is authorized by the Militia Act of 1903 to federalize his individual States National Guard Forces putting them under his command, something he does not have the power to do with State Defense Forces.  Obama’s fear of these State Defense Forces, this report says, rests with his not having power over them, and with the bulk of the US Military Forces he does control being stretched to near breaking with the ongoing wars in Iraq and Afghanistan would leave these State military forces under the control of these Governors in “defacto control” of the United States.  The two US Governors spearheading this rebellion against Obama, this report states, are the Republican opposition party Governors of Minnesota, Tim Pawlenty and Texas, Rick Perry; both of whom have a deep fear their President is destroying their Nation.  Governor Pawlenty’s fear of Obama is that since he took office he has appeased America’s enemies while at the same time shunning some of America’s most stalwart allies, especially Israel.  Governor Pawlenty recently castigated Obama for abandoning the US missile defense plan for Europe by saying, “The lessons of history are clear: Appeasement and weakness did not stop the Nazis, did not stop the Soviets, and did not stop the terrorists before 9/11. We must stand strong with allies like Israel and eastern Europe in the face of growing challenges to our national security.”  Governor Perry has blasted Obama and warned his fellow Texans that the President is “hell bent on socialism” and is punishing his State by dumping tens-of-thousands of illegal Mexican immigrants into their cities and small towns. Governor Perry further warned Texans that that if “Barack Obama’s Washington doesn’t stop being so oppressive, Texans might feel compelled to renounce their American citizenry and secede from the union.”  Note: Following the end of the Civil War the rights of the individual US States to succeed from the Union was heard by their Supreme Court in a case called Texas v. White (1869) and who ruled that the Constitution did not permit States to secede from the United States, and that the ordinances of secession, and all the acts of the legislatures within seceding States intended to give effect to such ordinances, were “absolutely null”.“through revolution, or through consent of the States.” However, the decision did allow some possibility of divisibility  Obama, in fearing a revolution against him by the States, this report continues, has moved swiftly against them, including nationalizing nearly all National Guard Forces in Governor Pawlenty’s Minnesota in what is being described as their State’s largest call up of troops since World War II.  Other reports coming from the United States are stating that Obama has also nationalized the National Guard forces in Georgia, Alabama, Kansas, and perhaps Texas too.  Though Obama may have taken from these dissident States their National Guard forces, the Governors of the States of Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Virginia still have under their sole command their State Defense Forces to go against US Federal forces.  Important to note in this report is its stating that there are no US laws prohibiting National Guard troops from also joining their State’s Defense Forces, but would create a dilemma for those soldiers should they be called to service by them both at the same time.  This dilemma occurred for many American soldiers during their Civil War with the great majority of them choosing to serve their States instead of the Federal Government.  To Governor Pawlenty’s fears of Obama appeasing America’s enemies, while at the same time harming its longstanding allies, their remains no doubt as during this past week alone he has put Israel’s security in grave danger by releasing previously classified US documents relating to their nuclear programme, while at the same time removing sanctions on Russian arms makers supplying Iran. And in a move that even Russian military analysts are calling “insane”, Obama this week said he has decided to pre-announce to the World once-secret American ballistic missile tests and satellite launches.  To Governor Perry’s fears of Obama socializing the United States their remains no doubt either, and as we can read as reported yesterday by the USA Today News Service:  “Paychecks from private business shrank to their smallest share of personal income in U.S. history during the first quarter of this year, a USA TODAY analysis of government data finds.  At the same time, government-provided benefits — from Social Security, unemployment insurance, food stamps and other programs — rose to a record high during the first three months of 2010.  Those records reflect a long-term trend accelerated by the recession and the federal stimulus program to counteract the downturn. The result is a major shift in the source of personal income from private wages to government programs.”  And in an even worse move against his own people who are still struggling to survive the growing Global economic collapse, new reports from the United States are stating that a “secret” programme found hidden in Obama’s socialist healthcare law called the Community Living Assistance Services and Support Act (CLASS Act) is about to take from them another $150-$250 a month from their paychecks forcing tens of millions more of them into abject poverty and debt slavery.  To the final outcome of these events it is not in our knowing, other than to remind these Americans of Dr. Igor Panarin’s 2008 prediction of the fate lying in store for them, and as we can read as reported by London’s Telegraph News Service in their article titled “US will collapse and break up, Russian analyst predicts”, and which says:  “Igor Panarin, a professor at the Diplomatic Academy of the Russian foreign affairs ministry, said the economic turmoil in the US had confirmed his long-held belief that the country was heading for extinction in its present form.  In an interview with the Russian newspaper Izvestia, he outlined how the US would divide along ethnic and cultural lines.  They are: the Pacific coast with its growing Chinese population; the increasingly Hispanic South; independence-minded Texas; the Atlantic Coast; a central state with a large Native American population; and the northern states where – he maintains – Canadian influence is strong.  Alaska could be claimed by Russia, he said, claiming that the region was “only granted on lease, after all”.  He said the country’s break-up would be accelerated by rising unemployment and Americans losing their savings.  “The dollar isn’t secured by anything. The country’s foreign debt has grown like an avalanche; this is a pyramid, which has to collapse,” said Prof Panarin.”  And to those Americans believing they will be able to defend themselves against the fast approaching onslaught meant to destroy them they should think again, for even as these words are being written, Obama, through the United Nations, is preparing to disarm them all under the so called UN Treaty On Arms Control that he ordered his government to sign.  The late great American dissident comedian George Carlin once said, “It’s called the American Dream because you have to be asleep to believe it”….one can only hope these poor souls will awaken from their long slumber before all is lost.
					

Obama Threatens 14 US Governors With Immediate Arrest      Obama the Dictator   A chilling report from the Foreign Military Intelligence Di...




					cleowaller.blogspot.com
				












						Obama's 'gay' pot dealer killed for flatulence? - WND
					

A British newspaper is reporting President Obama's high-school marijuana dealer whom he thanked in his yearbook for the "good times" was beaten to death by his homosexual lover after fighting over flatulence and drugs. The Daily Mail reports that Raymond Boyer, known as "Gay Ray" to Obama and...




					www.wnd.com
				








Antichrist homosexual drug-dealing gang member tranny-fucking zombie Marx Muslim God-king Obama will forever live on in my heart.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Sep 16, 2019)

I will applaud yer efforts but Uncle Barry in inevitable.


----------



## HeyYou (Sep 16, 2019)

Barack HUSSEIN Obama is a Muslim and not my president, Amen.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 16, 2019)

This is intriguing.

The right-winger is more conspiratorial with derangement rather than outright insulting the guy.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 16, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> The right-winger is more conspiratorial


It's an American thing.


----------



## SiccDicc (Sep 16, 2019)

I blame Obama for this.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah, Obama Derangement Syndrome was very much a thing back in the day and it was every bit as insane and unhinged as Trump Derangement Syndrome is now.

The difference was that Obama Derangement Syndrome was fairly contained. As long as you avoided Fox News and talk radio, it wasn't really there in the media landscape. 

Now, a lot of the unwarranted praise for Obama was grating, but it wasn't really that bad until 2013-2014. Hell, on a certain level, I could see why people were so excited for him in 2009, since this was right after the Bush years and a lot of people in America had this sense of unwarranted optimism at the time. 

The American public knew that the situation was horrid in 2009, but there was this sense that things could get better and were about to get better. We were wrong on that one in more ways then we can imagine.

The Snowden NSA leaks, the Trayvon Martin media circus, and the rise of Black Lives Matter did a lot to undo his legacy and undermine any media praise of him. 

The Occupy Wall Street protests and the way he handled Libya and Syria during his first term did not help matters either, but those consequences wouldn't be noticed until the latter half of his second term.

As ridiculous as Obama Derangement Syndrome was, I doubt the history books will be kind to Obama in the long run. 

I think historians will look back on Obama the same way they do Jimmy Carter. But I think he has a lot more in common with Woodrow Wilson than any other Democratic president.

Obama and Wilson were both college-educated Democrats who were staunch neoliberals (a lot of modern neoliberal ideas can be traced back to Woodrow Wilson) and campaigned on a platform of peace and reform, yet both of these presidents were firm believers in aggressive military interventionism despite their empty platitudes. 

Both of them were corporatists as well and both did a lot to worsen race relations in America. 

Wilson was more explicitly racist but did a lot less damage since race relations between Blacks and Whites were already bad in the 1900's. He also took a hard stance against immigration and this was part of why he endorsed the Ku Klux Klan on the national level, since the second iteration of the KKK was not only anti-black, but also anti-immigrant, a lot of the anti-Catholic stances of the second KKK was due to this anti-immigration stance.

Obama may have not been an overt racist (at least not to the degree that Woodrow Wilson was) but was firm in his stances on illegal immigration, as seen with his deportation record and all those ICE detainment camps he built along the border. 

Obama also did a lot more to harm race relations between Whites and Blacks since there was a strong detente of sorts that lasted throughout the 1990's and 2000's under Clinton and Bush. 

Even the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina was not enough to fully destroy that detente, but Obama's divisive rhetoric and the fact that he wasn't the great reformer that the MSM hyped him up as back in 2008-2009 ultimately led to this new downturn in race relations during the latter half of his second term, and the rise of the SJW Left and their Progressive Stack religion only made things worse.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 16, 2019)

I feel like the burning hatred of Obama was pretty justified, but the one thing I always thought was stupid was the idea that he's a Muslim. Sympathetic to Dar-al-Islam? Obviously. But obviously not a Muslim given that he's a faggot.

And, of course, there was the idea that Obama was going to try martial law or some such, which never happened, and the idea he'd destroy the economy through socialism, which never happened.

So basically, I hate him but the apocalyptic predictions never panned out.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 16, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Yeah, Obama Derangement Syndrome was very much a thing back in the day and it was every bit as insane and unhinged as Trump Derangement Syndrome is now.
> 
> The difference was that Obama Derangement Syndrome was fairly contained. As long as you avoided Fox News and talk radio, it wasn't really there in the media landscape.
> 
> ...


Obama was the world's most mediocre president. He'll be a nice benchmark between the presidents who died months into their first term.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Sep 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I feel like the burning hatred of Obama was pretty justified, but the one thing I always thought was stupid was the idea that he's a Muslim. Sympathetic to Dar-al-Islam? Obviously. But obviously not a Muslim given that he's a faggot.
> 
> And, of course, there was the idea that Obama was going to try martial law or some such, which never happened, and the idea he'd destroy the economy through socialism, which never happened.
> 
> So basically, I hate him but the apocalyptic predictions never panned out.


Hating Obama is like having a searing hatred of corn flakes.  He was bland and kind of shitty, but there's not much else to him.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 16, 2019)

I knew someone with NObama hat. Had further text which is beyond recollection. It was purchased in midst of his second term.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Sep 16, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Hating Obama is like having a searing hatred of corn flakes.  He was bland and kind of shitty, but there's not much else to him.


I hate the cult around Obama and how you can't criticize the man without having screeching progtards scream racism.

TBF though if it wasn't for the media's volcanic asshurt I'd find MAGApedes just as annoying with thier worship of Trump.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 17, 2019)

If the site will allow me, this pastor had Obama Derangement Syndrome and self-hatred all over him. Actually entertaining.


----------



## JoshPlz (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks, Obama!


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Sep 17, 2019)

Every president I'm old enough to remember has had a contemporary group of dedicated autistics who decry them as the anti-Christ or Hitler incarnate or whatever. We'll always have politically illiterate tards who blame the president for everything wrong in the world, it is what it is, and the nature of the two-party system means it isn't always easy to immediately separate legitimate grievances from retarded shit-slinging (unless you are extremely well-informed and not someone who accepts most everything on their partisan news network of choice at face value, but the loudest people aren't and do).

Most of the Obama Derangement Syndrome sufferers seemed to be the schizo survivalist redneck variety, and while it was pretty funny, I really think the Orange Man Bad radical SJWs literally crying, screaming and claiming honest to god PTSD from election night gives them a run for their money in terms of sheer entertainment value. TDS has just become fucking tiresome lately because we're so immersed in it, but I'm confident that in hindsight it will be considered equally ridiculous.


----------



## special need's H20 (Sep 17, 2019)

I wasn't paying attention to politics during the Obama period so this will be interesting. Its funny people seem to get so mad over Trump and Obama even though they are both some of least interesting presidents in history.


----------



## Shoggoth (Sep 17, 2019)

I think the derangement was pretty evenly spread during the Obama years. The conspiracy theories about him were sort of an "equal and opposite reaction" the the cult of personality and lionization around him, as in this clip, for example:




Or the messianic preaching:


> generations from now, we will be able to look back and tell our children that this was the moment when we began to provide care for the sick and good jobs to the jobless; this was the moment when the rise of the oceans began to slow and our planet began to heal; this was the moment when we ended a war and secured our nation and restored our image as the last, best hope on Earth.


Then as we had the worst recovery in history and droning children became a hobby, it was wild watching the media run interference for the guy. I can see how a boomer would be confused. The entire country became deranged during that period, and I don't think anyone has made it back, yet.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Sep 17, 2019)

Since this seems to have happened to every president since at least Bush, it looks to me like it's all the same syndrome just applied to whoever is in power at the time by the people who are against them. Maybe we need to start calling it Opponent Derangement Syndrome. Or better yet, call it what it was originally called back in 1949.


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 17, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Hating Obama is like having a searing hatred of corn flakes.  He was bland and kind of shitty, but there's not much else to him.


If talking heads just kept going on and on about how corn flakes were the best cereal ever and awarded it a best tasting cereal award, people probably would have stronger opinions though.
But I got a few Technicolor email chains from crazy uncles to see Obama derangement. 
There was the "he's going to literally enslave white people", not sure how the logistics we're supposed to work on that one.
There was the "he's a Muslim" which always seemed stupid to me. His actual church was bad enough.
The only slightly decent one was the birth certificate at first, but then it just kept going, and in fact it probably wouldn't have mattered if he had been born in Kenya anyway.

But you had to look for that stuff, the mainstream media wasn't hammering it all day (except fox and the birth cert). So it's not the same as TDS in practice.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Sep 17, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Yeah, Obama Derangement Syndrome was very much a thing back in the day and it was every bit as insane and unhinged as Trump Derangement Syndrome is now.



I remember the Obama baby balloons flying over all of the Never Obama protests. I remember masked Tea Party soldiers smashing the windows of Starbucks and cracking skulls with bike locks. I remember people being triggered by Obama Hope bumper stickers and decrying them as symbols of hate speech. I remember 90% of the media being anti-Obama and running continuous false stories about him only to retract or correct them days, or even mere hours,  later.

Who else remembers all that?


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Sep 17, 2019)

I always wondered in hindsight why Obama was able to get away with so much bs; Then I found an old shitty boomer meme saying he was the antichrist and I instantly understood.

Boomers can't meme.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 17, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I always wondered in hindsight why Obama was able to get away with so much bs; Then I found an old shitty boomer meme saying he was the antichrist and I instantly understood.
> 
> Boomers can't meme.



I was able to talk my grandma out of thinking Obama was the Antichrist by reminding her that half the country didn't vote for him. The actual Antichrist would poll higher.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Sep 17, 2019)

If nothing else, Stephen Colbert's best work was making fun of Obama Derangement Syndrome, because when you get right down to it there were a lot of insane people making outlandish claims about him. Don't misunderstand, I don't think he was a good president or even a competent one, but the fact is there were some extremely crazy people saying stupid shit about him. This is also why I'm frustrated with his descent into Trump Derangement Syndrome because he's unironically doing the same shit he was making fun of just a few years ago.

This is part of a larger issue with modern political discourse in general, where people will gladly call out the other side for doing or saying stupid shit but will immediately turn a blind eye or unironically start doing or saying the exact same shit when given the chance.


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Sep 17, 2019)

Lots of people hated this guy,  he most definitely wasnt my favorite president but he wasnt the worst by far. 

Arent people still going on about how he isn't a natural born citizen?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ll admit that there was a fair bit of ODS during his presidency, but it is nowhere near the case of TDS. I truly don’t believe Obama was that great a president, but some of the claims made about him sometimes were a bit ridiculous. I find Trump and Obama worship creepy though. Obama worship seems to be more socially acceptable than Trump worship.


----------



## Give Her The D (Sep 17, 2019)

Out of the few things that are worse than TDS, ODS was probably one of them. ODS was all around me during his presidency and I hated it, turned everyone into unreasonable people. Mainly the reason I don't talk to anyone I knew in my teenage years.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Sep 17, 2019)

Duncan Hills Coffee said:


> If nothing else, Stephen Colbert's best work was making fun of Obama Derangement Syndrome, because when you get right down to it there were a lot of insane people making outlandish claims about him. Don't misunderstand, I don't think he was a good president or even a competent one, but the fact is there were some extremely crazy people saying stupid shit about him. This is also why I'm frustrated with his descent into Trump Derangement Syndrome because he's unironically doing the same shit he was making fun of just a few years ago.
> 
> This is part of a larger issue with modern political discourse in general, where people will gladly call out the other side for doing or saying stupid shit but will immediately turn a blind eye or unironically start doing or saying the exact same shit when given the chance.


Hell we already have had people here say the next Democrat president is going to turn America into an Orwellian hellhole without a hint of irony.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 17, 2019)

My favorite anime crossover was Patrice O Neal, legendary comedian (deceased) going on infowars to talk about obama:






You might want to steal "derangement syndrome", but I'm willing to bet that the average conspiracy theorist has a more accurate view of Obama than OP.

Here's where I suspect the fault line to be:

1. Was Obama born in the US?
2. What are Michelle Obama's chromosomes?


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 17, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> Out of the few things that are worse than TDS, ODS was probably one of them. ODS was all around me during his presidency and I hated it, turned everyone into unreasonable people. Mainly the reason I don't talk to anyone I knew in my teenage years.


Jeez, where do you live that this was the case? I mean the Trump hate is constant and nonstop on TV, on the web, and where I live, in random conversation.
The ods was much more contained. Where you found it, it was crazy, but it wasn't mainstream.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Sep 17, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> Out of the few things that are worse than TDS, ODS was probably one of them. ODS was all around me during his presidency and I hated it, turned everyone into unreasonable people. Mainly the reason I don't talk to anyone I knew in my teenage years.



Nobody hesitated to put an Obama bumper sticker on their car when Obama was in office, and they were ubiquitous.

You'd have to be a crazy person to put a Trump bumper sticker on your car now, and you rarely ever see them.

The notion that people were equally as enraged and irrational towards Obama as they are now towards Trump is just beyond ridiculous.

And as far as the hostility towards Trump in the MSM Vs. the media criticism Obama faced- there is no comparison, and it'd be downright delusional to try and pretend like there was.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 17, 2019)

Who knew that electing a black person as President would rile up baby boomers to conspiracy?



> You'd have to be a crazy person to put a Trump bumper sticker on your car now, and you rarely ever see them.



Don't know where you live, but I've seen Trump bumper stickers and signs around. Not unusual. And the occasional Obama Biden one too.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Sep 17, 2019)

Try and spot the subtle differences.

That was then-




This is now-


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Sep 17, 2019)

The boomers who said things like "Barack Hussein Obummer" were retarded, but I don't remember things like people's cars getting firebombed for having a Hope and Change sticker, like the truck in WA that got burned to a crisp because it had a MAGA sticker.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 17, 2019)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> Nobody hesitated to put an Obama bumper sticker on their car when Obama was in office, and they were ubiquitous.
> 
> You'd have to be a crazy person to put a Trump bumper sticker on your car now, and you rarely ever see them.
> 
> ...



Tbf, Derangement Syndrome mostly can depend on experience and not just the perspective the media and the idiotic celebrities and lefties ree-ing on Twitter. ODS was probably worse for @Kacchan because he was probably surrounded by crazy conspiratorial righties who constantly theorized about what the fuck Obama was doing.

Personally, I would want to go back to 8 years of a Democratic presidency, not because it would be good or anything (seeing how majority of the lefties of nowadays are fucking terrible), but because my family members and the media can finally shut up about it so that my family could go back to their sedation of thinking that the Democratic politicians in office are actually doing something (when they're not) and the liberal media doesn't have to constantly shove their propaganda down your throats.. It really does feel like every time there's a Republican president, the media just goes full-force to shitting on him and trying to force their propaganda into everything. I mean they shilled for Obama a lot, but they didn't majorly spend their time just shilling them. People actually made things of worth instead of having every other piece of media have to be some kind of stupid message to fight MUH Drumpf. It's so fucking retarded that leftie media establishments act this way, but it's scarily preferable because blind ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Shoggoth (Sep 17, 2019)

There was one meme which was too spicy when obama was running for reelection, some bumper sticker with "don't renig". some excellent irl shitpost.
I wonder how much of ODS is a forced meme by talk shows and other media outfits who were running interference for their wunderboy. You can always find a couple of loons who think the lamp is talking to them. Freeze them, personalize them, generalize them (make it appear like everyone who holds a same position is the same as them) and thus make an entire position hard and embarrassing to defend on account of social costs alone. Straight outta Alinsky.
Not surprising given where media footsoldiers are trained and the chicago machine being involved.


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 17, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Hell we already have had people here say the next Democrat president is going to turn America into an Orwellian hellhole without a hint of irony.


Well I mean, they keep promising to outlaw hate speech, they love Europe's way of doing things...  Is it a crazy conspiracy theory when the candidates literally say it?
That's ignoring what the last democrat president did (wiretapping political rivals and trying to make up bullshit treason charges).
I don't think noticing a pattern counts as derangement.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 18, 2019)

Funny thing is people still have ODS, even after Trump won. 




This one is a classic. Antichrist how?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 18, 2019)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> I was able to talk my grandma out of thinking Obama was the Antichrist by reminding her that half the country didn't vote for him. The actual Antichrist would poll higher.



I'm proud of you.

In a more generalized version, one could say that pretty much anybody who's frequently accused of being the Antichrist isn't, since the Antichrist is supposed to have extremely high (unnatural) levels of support. Thus Pope Francis, for example, can't be the Antichrist since he has tons of detractors.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 19, 2019)

Obama is the Manifestation of a Multi-Generational Soviet Plot to Destroy America - DC Clothesline
					

This article will demonstrate that B. Obama (Soetoro) is the manifestation of a decades-old plot designed to subvert the leadership of the United States, thus making America vulnerable to being conquered. Is America Worth Dying For? I loathe the government that we are forced to endure every day...




					www.dcclothesline.com


----------



## CheezzyMach (Sep 19, 2019)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> Try and spot the subtle differences.
> 
> That was then-
> View attachment 939189
> ...


Google "Obama effigy".

Plus Texas was threatening to pull out of the Union every other week after he won.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 19, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Texas was threatening to pull out of the Union every other week


What's new?


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 21, 2019)

Those people who had Obama Derangement Syndrome are now t_d boomers.

Obama did a lot of fucked up stuff (Fast and Furious, drone striking American citizens, etc), but I don't think any of it was due to him being a Kenyan Moslem and also the literal Antichrist.


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 23, 2019)

TaimuRadiu said:


> Those people who had Obama Derangement Syndrome are now t_d boomers.
> 
> Obama did a lot of fucked up stuff (Fast and Furious, drone striking American citizens, etc), but I don't think any of it was due to him being a Kenyan Moslem and also the literal Antichrist.


Yeah, this exactly. 

It's funny, it's easy to name the things Obama did that were bad, but all the big movements against him were so obviously stupid and usually cooked up by weird fringe groups. On the other hand, nobody can name exactly what is so bad about Trump, but all the movements against him look legitimate and involve the actual democratic party.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 23, 2019)

Dynastier said:


> Yeah, this exactly.
> 
> It's funny, it's easy to name the things Obama did that were bad, but all the big movements against him were so obviously stupid and usually cooked up by weird fringe groups. On the other hand, nobody can name exactly what is so bad about Trump, but all the movements against him look legitimate and involve the actual democratic party.


The problems have to do with him doing everything that the Democrats are doing, _but on a lesser scale._ He's a heavily sarcastic Boomer who knows how to play the media like a god damn fiddle, and the NPCs are just self aware enough to know that he knows how to hack their programming, but not self aware enough to do anything about it.


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 23, 2019)

Shoggoth said:


> I wonder how much of ODS is a forced meme by talk shows and other media outfits who were running interference for their wunderboy. You can always find a couple of loons who think the lamp is talking to them. Freeze them, personalize them, generalize them (make it appear like everyone who holds a same position is the same as them) and thus make an entire position hard and embarrassing to defend on account of social costs alone.


 I hope you're not suggesting that the media might not be trustworthy that would just be crazy talk


----------



## The Grognard (Sep 23, 2019)

Obama will be remembered as just another generic suit who did exactly what he was told to do by his advisors and party, but he'll still get a flattering portrayal for being a charismatic and articulate man of color because dupes still fall for any empty suit as long as they can talk smooth enough. ODS def helped with this portrayal because for every legit criticism, there was also at least one very useful idiot proclaiming on every barbeque that he's the commie muslim manchurian candinate who'll confiscate all the bibles and guns any day now in the 57 states.

The biggest point of wonk was with the birth certificate thing that was flypaper to any idiot who thinks you can simply strip him from his seat by proclaiming a few magical words.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 23, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I’ll admit that there was a fair bit of ODS during his presidency, but it is nowhere near the case of TDS. I truly don’t believe Obama was that great a president, but some of the claims made about him sometimes were a bit ridiculous. I find Trump and Obama worship creepy though. Obama worship seems to be more socially acceptable than Trump worship.



It was just as crazy, the difference is that one group is celebrated while the other has a stamp of approval from the media. 



			https://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/washington-whispers/2012/10/29/conspiracy-theorists-say-obama-engineered-hurricane-sandy


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Sep 23, 2019)

Still better than McCain, though I didn't bother voting in 2012 since Ron Paul lost the nomination.


----------



## WD-40 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dynastier (Sep 23, 2019)

WD-40 said:


>


Well I'm convinced.Both those motherfuckers have ears. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Sep 23, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Hating Obama is like having a searing hatred of corn flakes.  He was bland and kind of shitty, but there's not much else to him.



He did lots of stuff behind the scenes. "Phone and Pen" stuff. Most of the major victories trump is pulling in are undoing that stuff.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Sep 23, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Hell we already have had people here say the next Democrat president is going to turn America into an Orwellian hellhole without a hint of irony.



And you can't imagine any reason why people might feel that way?

Nothing has happened in the last few years that could lead a person to believe that the left wants to take rights away and deperson people who won't toe the line?

No politicians and pundits have been screamed at in restaurants to the point of having to flee? Had their homes attacked? No one has been attacked in public for having the audacity to support Trump? Certainly no politicians on the left supported those actions--oh wait they gave speeches condoning it.

No teenagers had their lives burned to the ground because a scumbag conman smashed a drum in his face and black supremacists screamed insults at him for the vile crime of wearing the wrong hat?

No presidential candidates have advocated for stricter gun control up to and including confiscation?

The left hasn't pushed speech control and thought control at all?

The media doesn't push an agenda of _You're going to believe this or you are racist, sexist, homophobic, transphobic, islamophobic, _and on and on and on?

Oh, okay, guess I dreamed all that shit happening. I guess I dreamed people going to jail in other countries that lack the protections the DNC is actively eroding.

Yeah, what nutjobs.



The Last Stand said:


> Who knew that electing a black person as President would rile up baby boomers to conspiracy?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you live, but I've seen Trump bumper stickers and signs around. Not unusual. And the occasional Obama Biden one too.



It was more than his race though that played a huge part. It was the fact that he was an unknown with no background to justify his run for the presidency. Obama had no business running for President and had he not been mixed race no one would have looked at him twice.



CheezzyMach said:


> Google "Obama effigy".
> 
> Plus Texas was threatening to pull out of the Union every other week after he won.



Google Reagan Effigy.

Google Bush Effigy.

Google Carter Effigy.

Google Clinton Effigy.

Google Thatcher Effigy.

Neither the burning of effigies, the creation of masks that exaggerate facial features, nor Texas threatening to secede are new.



Dynastier said:


> Yeah, this exactly.
> 
> It's funny, it's easy to name the things Obama did that were bad, but all the big movements against him were so obviously stupid and usually cooked up by weird fringe groups. On the other hand, nobody can name exactly what is so bad about Trump, but all the movements against him look legitimate and involve the actual democratic party.



The birther thing, a Clinton Campaign Invention btw, went the way it did because Obama refused to release his birth certificate for so long. It was as ridiculous as Trump's tax returns but I think both men were/are playing the same card with it. You keep the focus on the certificate or taxes knowing there is nothing there. Obama just got pushed by Trump's latching on to the story. Will there be some moment for Trump's taxes? Maybe. I don't think there's much to see in Trump's taxes. He has almost certainly been under constant audit for decades. Obama on the other hand was fucking up all over the place and no better way to keep people from noticing than spotlighting the absurdity of the birther movement.

Scandal free my ass. The media and tech just buried his bodies for him.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Sep 23, 2019)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> I remember 90% of the media being anti-Obama and running continuous false stories about him only to retract or correct them days, or even mere hours,  later.
> 
> Who else remembers all that?



on which planet was this on?



Duncan Hills Coffee said:


> If nothing else, Stephen Colbert's best work was making fun of Obama Derangement Syndrome,



Daily show was great during the W years when Colbert Report followed it. No comparison, it sucked. After Obama, the jokes started to suck on both programs because that's exactly what Stewart and Colbert focused on, ridiculing Obama syndrom lolcows. That wasn't great, that's when I stopped watching.

Presidential derangement syndrome goes back far, but intensity really jacked up with Clinton and even more with W, Obama was just continuing a trend. During W years, some really over the top edgy shit came out, but it was largely contained to few sites. 

A lot of posters from whitehouse.org could be easily remade into Obama posters, but I got to say they are hilarious even if some of them go a bit too far


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Sep 23, 2019)

Кот Бегемот said:


> on which planet was this on?



Bizarro Earth.

I remember back when Hollywood celebrities were holding dummy Obama severed heads and suggesting that Obama's children should be abducted by pedophiles.

I remember conservatives literally screaming at the sky, and shaking rn, when Obama was elected.

Blocking traffic, and setting things on fire, were also popular conservative pastimes under Obama.

That all happened on Bizarro Earth.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Sep 23, 2019)

SmileyTimeDayCare said:


> And you can't imagine any reason why people might feel that way?
> 
> Nothing has happened in the last few years that could lead a person to believe that the left wants to take rights away and deperson people who won't toe the line?
> 
> ...


And as little as 10 years ago the Right was pandering to religious nutjobs who wanted to "cure" homosexuality by electro therapy and ban Harry Potter and Pokemon for promoting indecency and Devil worship.

It's convenient how Right Wingers here keep "forgetting" the Right's 20 year stint as moral guardians before SJWs showed up or how tarded the Right got over both Bill and Obama when they bitch about how the Left treats Trump.

And lol if you think the Right isn't just as guilty of destroying innocent people thanks to pushing some stupid moral  hysteria.

Everything you mentioned I heard from Left Wingers about the Right in my youth just replace hate speech and other woke shit with hardcore bible shit.

And just like Bush didn't turn America into Catholic Europe, just like Obama didn't turn America into an Islamic caliphate the next democrat president isn't going to destroy the 1st and 2nd amendments.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Sep 23, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> It's convenient how Right Wingers here keep "forgetting" the Right's 20 year stint as moral guardians before SJWs showed up or how tarded the Right got over both Bill and Obama when they bitch about how the Left treats Trump.



Pushing Bible in your face and resisting change are two different issues, you are conflating them together as one.

There were some large pushes for change in 90s, women in combat (when GI Jane came out), female empowerment also started in 90s, glorifying single motherhood, gays in the military ... regardless how you stand on those issues, all of them started to advance in 90s, perhaps too fast. 

Clinton could do much more and he didn't. Also with Clinton the dignity of the office went out of the window, the dress code, renting pimping out Lincoln bedroom for cash ... all this lead to electing perhaps the dumbest president as long as he was R and had Bush clan support behind him. That's when the pendulum sweng back and back harder with Obama and even harder with Trump. We are too far off balance as a country now, but it started in 90's during the Clinton's reign.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 23, 2019)

Is it even remotely possible for America to have a non-controversial president anymore? Has that ever been the case?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Has that ever been the case?


I like Ike.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 23, 2019)

This is retarded.  Every time some random motherfucker did anything off color against Obama, it was blasted all over not only national, but international media.  Fags still spam the same pics of that backwater church that hung Obama in effigy like it's the six gorillion 2.0


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> This is exceptional.  Every time some random motherfucker did anything off color against Obama, it was blasted all over not only national, but international media.  Fags still spam the same pics of that backwater church that hung Obama in effigy like it's the six gorillion 2.0


Mad, lol.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Sep 23, 2019)

Obama was a boring centrist his first term. ODS was a thing, not as wide and deep as TDS but it was bad enough. Most of it was impotent boomer rage as they thought their stupid and shitty 401ks were going to take a hit.

Then he won his second term and went hard left because the Democrats assumed demographics finally ensured a one party rule so they no longer needed to LARP as pragmatic centrists.

It’s important to note that under Obama, over 900 Democratic seats were lost. He more or less hollowed out the party, allowing crazies like AOC and Ilhan Omar to fill the vacuum. If only he continued to be a boring centrist in his second term, the Democrats would be in much better shape than the raging dumpster fire it is now. What a legacy.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 23, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Obama was a boring centrist his first term. ODS was a thing, not as wide and deep as TDS but it was bad enough. Most of it was impotent boomer rage as they thought their stupid and shitty 401ks were going to take a hit.
> 
> Then he won his second term and went hard left because the Democrats assumed demographics finally ensured a one party rule so they no longer needed to LARP as pragmatic centrists.
> 
> It’s important to note that under Obama, over 900 Democratic seats were lost. He more or less hollowed out the party, allowing crazies like AOC and Ilhan Omar to fill the vacuum. If only he continued to be a boring centrist in his second term, the Democrats would be in much better shape than the raging dumpster fire it is now. What a legacy.


AOC is pretty much the Mexican version of what's happened in Europe with the Muslims.  Ilhan Omar is basically a carbon copy of it.  "Let's bring in a bunch of third worlders, they'll never side with those white Christians who oppose us!  OH SHIT, THEY HATE US TOO!" 









						It’s Not Archie Bunker’s District Anymore
					

Joseph Crowley’s defeat reflects two demographic shifts in the outer boroughs.




					www.city-journal.org
				




Archive: https://archive.fo/vpj2i  (yes it's shitty, but the content is still there)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> AOC is pretty much the Mexican version of what's happened in Europe with the Muslims.  Ilhan Omar is basically a carbon copy of it.  "Let's bring in a bunch of third worlders, they'll never side with those white Christians who oppose us!  OH SHIT, THEY HATE US TOO!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, who the fuck cares

Can you faggots go through one thread without bringing this shit up


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 23, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Is it even remotely possible for America to have a non-controversial president anymore? Has that ever been the case?



Washington was at times controversial, but less so than many successive leaders. Monroe enjoyed a fair amount of popular support- more due to positive circumstances than his own efforts, and of course all true Americans supported Jefferson Davis.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 24, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Holy shit, who the fuck cares
> 
> Can you faggots go through one thread without bringing this shit up


lol, why would you start a political thread, and then get butthurt about people debating politics?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 24, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> lol, why would you start a political thread, and then get butthurt about people debating politics?


Kill self.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 24, 2019)

Y2K Baby's thread went to shit? 

_Thanks, Obama. _


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 24, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Kill self.


On it.  I'll just need get some lube before I do.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 24, 2019)

On the bright side Y2K Baby's thread on Obama Derangement proved itself by causing people to rage at the mention of his name.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 24, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> On the bright side Y2K Baby's thread on Obama Derangement proved itself by causing people to rage at the mention of his name.


Obama Derangement Syndrome? B-Bu-But liberals bad.....


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Sep 24, 2019)

Liberals are bad. They thought this was funny and not prophetic.









						Obama reads 'mean' tweets
					

US President Barack Obama reading mean tweets about himself. Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7fWeaHhqgM4Ry-RMpM2YYw?sub_confirmation=1 Livestrea...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 24, 2019)

I recall from my stints at various conservative radio outlets through the obeme years that the sort of things that would be front-and-center on CNN for Trump today would be more  left up to the late night flake hosts and callers on the respected shows rather than the focus of the mainstream hosts of stuff.
There were certainly plenty of dummies being dumb but they didn't get quite the spotlight that we see today.
More clown, less ringmaster.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Sep 24, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Holy shit, who the fuck cares
> 
> Can you faggots go through one thread without bringing this shit up



this is the reason you kidos suck at history, by looking at things out of context.

Since we are on Obama derangement syndrome and this thread isn't going any gaaayer, may be let's look how Obama's mate was paraded on every US fashion magazine, photoshoped as hell:

1. Photos taken front and above to minimize that enormous protruding lower jaw designed to crack coconuts
2. Whitened skin
3. Straightened hair 
4. Reduced typical wide and flat african nose.

Liberal rags were falling all over themselves praising this man-like "woman" as symbol of beauty ... to virtue signal not being racist, while essentially making her look cracker white. 

You may be into lard asses and bowed legs, but you can't dispute slouching walk and table manners of a ghetto queen. Calling that stylish and classiest since JK is shameful travesty.


----------



## Dynastier (Sep 24, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> On the bright side Y2K Baby's thread on Obama Derangement proved itself by causing people to rage at the mention of his name.


Did it? Maybe in the same world where 80% of the media was running anti-obama stories nonstop. 

In the real world I didn't see much of either of those things.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 24, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> [...]


Maybe William Henry Harrison ("I died in 30 days!") wasn't too controversial either?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 24, 2019)

Of course it was bad, all presidents piss people off, politicians are better at making ideological or moral enemies in one day than an average celebrity can in a life time.

Except the level of involvement to ensure the past election year "cannot and will not happen ever again" is thrice over what we had with Bush and Obama combined. Combined.

Thrice is putting it unnecessarily mild, too.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 24, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Maybe William Henry Harrison ("I died in 30 days!") wasn't too controversial either?



That he would die so soon in office reeks of laziness! I'm for the other guy!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 25, 2019)

Кот Бегемот said:


> this is the reason you kidos suck at history, by looking at things out of context.


Lol, the irony of this.


----------



## Cr0w (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeah, I remember the hysteria back when he was running, it was the same doom and gloom 'end of the world' scenario. I don't know if it got quite as hysterical as some of this Trump Derangement stuff is, but it was pretty exceptional in its own right.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Sep 25, 2019)

Cr0w said:


> Yeah, I remember the hysteria back when he was running, it was the same doom and gloom 'end of the world' scenario. I don't know if it got quite as hysterical as some of this Trump Derangement stuff is, but it was pretty exceptional in its own right.






Here's Chuck Norris declaring Obama the Antichrist and that the thousand years of darkness spoken of in Revelation will come if he gets reelected.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Sep 27, 2019)

ODS was definitely real but as someone who was around for it, and as someone who voted for both Obama and Trump (seems odd, but there must be millions more just like me based on some of the states Trump was able to win), I can tell you without a doubt the TDS is 1000x worse. I lived in Dallas, TX for most of Obama's first term and into the first year of his second. I remember there was a billboard along I-75 that said,"WHERE'S THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE?".
I had a professor that spoke as if it was just a basic fact that Obama was a Muslim. I laughed at the Tea Party people and their "get a brain! moran"-tier signs. The thing is, everyone in the mainstream outside of Fox News was laughing too, and it was easy to not take it seriously. We even had an Obama bumper sticker on our car at the time and the worst we had to deal with was maybe some occasional eyerolling. I would never put a Trump sticker on my car, or wear a MAGA hat in public, because I would expect someone to violently confront me.



Spoiler: Maybe powerlevelling, idk



TDS is actually a big part of why I even voted for Trump. Back when the Republican debates were going on, I kept seeing people going crazy about them on social media. I wasn't watching, I figured,"Why would I watch a Republican debate? I'm not ever going to vote for a Republican." It quickly turned into people going nuts about Trump in particular, saying he's a scary evil racist nazi, yada yada. I thought, what the hell is he saying? This guy's been famous for decades, we all know him, what the hell could he possibly be saying that's so shocking? It prompted me to visit his website just to see what he was all about that had people going so insane. None of his ideas were particularly outrageous to me, some of them even sounded pretty good. The hysteria was all so ridiculous that it pissed me off, and in combination with the things I learned via Wikileaks, I had to vote for him.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 27, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> TDS is actually a big part of why I even voted for Trump.


Same here, more or less. I didn't vote for Trump or Hillary because I thought they were both shit choices, but trump has certainly redeemed himself. More than anything? He pissed off the right people. He pissed off the people I see as doing the most damage to our culture and our nation. I would've stayed ambivalent, but the storms of liberal rage were what completely sealed the deal for me. 

Anything that causes that much butthurt is worthy of closer investigation.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Sep 27, 2019)

Anyone here listen to Lars Larson? The dude STILL has ODS and still calls him "Barack HUSSEIN" every time he's brought up.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Sep 27, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> ODS was definitely real but as someone who was around for it, and as someone who voted for both Obama and Trump (seems odd, but there must be millions more just like me based on some of the states Trump was able to win), I can tell you without a doubt the TDS is 1000x worse. I lived in Dallas, TX for most of Obama's first term and into the first year of his second. I remember there was a billboard along I-75 that said,"WHERE'S THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE?".
> I had a professor that spoke as if it was just a basic fact that Obama was a Muslim. I laughed at the Tea Party people and their "get a brain! moran"-tier signs. The thing is, everyone in the mainstream outside of Fox News was laughing too, and it was easy to not take it seriously. We even had an Obama bumper sticker on our car at the time and the worst we had to deal with was maybe some occasional eyerolling. I would never put a Trump sticker on my car, or wear a MAGA hat in public, because I would expect someone to violently confront me.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah......there are birthers still hell bent on................something.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 1, 2019)

Don't forget all the idiots who hung their flags upside down after the election.  There was one right-wing chick in my neighborhood who always used to hang up this huge flag, and right after the election, like the very day after, it was upside down.  (When she wasn't flying the Gadsen flag, or the Confederate flag.  I thought THAT was hilarious.  It's like, "bitch, you live in Pittsburgh")

Wasn't Trump himself a birther at one point?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 2, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> Don't forget all the idiots who hung their flags upside down after the election.  There was one right-wing chick in my neighborhood who always used to hang up this huge flag, and right after the election, like the very day after, it was upside down.  (When she wasn't flying the Gadsen flag, or the Confederate flag.  I thought THAT was hilarious.  It's like, "bitch, you live in Pittsburgh")
> 
> Wasn't Trump himself a birther at one point?


Was she hot?


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 2, 2019)

Never saw her in person.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 2, 2019)

Obama sucks but people went way overboard characterizing him as some islamo-fasco-communist dictator. He was just another centrist shithead who enforced the neoliberal status quo, same as the bushes and clintons before him. There was little difference between him and Dubya.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 2, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> Never saw her in person.


Bet she was


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 2, 2019)

Lol Obama derangement didnt exist you are just butthurt at God Emperor Trump who correctly identified Barack HUSSEIN as a secret Muslim.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 2, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Lol Obama derangement didnt exist you are just butthurt at God Emperor Trump who correctly identified Barack HUSSEIN as a secret Muslim.


I'm a secret Muslim.  No one knows the struggles of having to constantly drink beer, eat bacon, and go to strip clubs to maintain the facade as I do.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 2, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I'm a secret Muslim.  No one knows the struggles of having to constantly drink beer, eat bacon, and go to strip clubs to maintain the facade as I do.



You think you have it bad, brother? I had to illustrate an image of the Prophet (PBUH)


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 2, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> You think you have it bad, brother? I had to illustrate an image of the Prophet (PBUH)


Inshallah my friend, inshallah.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 2, 2019)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> get a brain! moran


I never looked into it but I recall something about that actually being about some local politician who's family name was Moran?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 2, 2019)

XYZpdq said:


> I never looked into it but I recall something about that actually being about some local politician who's family name was Moran?


It was an anti-war protest outside of a Boeing plant in 2003.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 2, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> It was an anti-war protest outside of a Boeing plant in 2003.


Obviously anti-war-in-Korea where Moran Hill is a thing


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> Wasn't Trump himself a birther at one point?


Yes, he was. Then just "backed away" from it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 3, 2019)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> I remember people being triggered by Obama Hope bumper stickers and decrying them as symbols of hate speech.



That happens all the time in boomer circles. Just try reading conservapedia.



NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Obama was a boring centrist his first term. ODS was a thing, not as wide and deep as TDS but it was bad enough. Most of it was impotent boomer rage as they thought their stupid and shitty 401ks were going to take a hit.
> 
> Then he won his second term and went hard left because the Democrats assumed demographics finally ensured a one party rule so they no longer needed to LARP as pragmatic centrists.
> 
> It’s important to note that under Obama, over 900 Democratic seats were lost. He more or less hollowed out the party, allowing crazies like AOC and Ilhan Omar to fill the vacuum. If only he continued to be a boring centrist in his second term, the Democrats would be in much better shape than the raging dumpster fire it is now. What a legacy.



Obama was a boring centrist the whole time the party around him just cynically exploited Identity politics. That legacy is more "Wine mom on twitter watches too much MSNBC and calls leftists misognistic bernie bros for not voting HRC" than AOC and Omar.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 3, 2019)

I wish I had stories of this, but I'm surrounded by people who love Obama all too much....way too much.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2019)

How did the Tea Party work out in 2012? Occupy Wall Street failed.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 3, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Occupy Wall Street failed.


To be fair, there was the whole spectrum of autism on display there.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 3, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> I wish I had stories of this, but I'm surrounded by people who love Obama all too much....way too much.


Oi, m8 - I have so many experiences in the vein (especially as a blue city dweller) but u know the deal, they fade into one another. There are so many little experiences that blend together to create an abominable whole. It's hearing two white women complain about their own race while sipping $6 coffees they bought from a black man they refused to tip. It's watching your scene get overtaken by outsiders via socjus. It's seeing how wealthy hipsters appropriate the trappings of poverty for the sake of authenticity. It's seeing two angry spoiled children calling each other out as 'Hipsters' at a private party in a warehouse, all while clutching local microbrews.

The overall takeaway is privilege, ignorance, true racism and shame.


----------



## Imperial Guardsman (Oct 6, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> I wish I had stories of this, but I'm surrounded by people who love Obama all too much....way too much.


Yeah, I remember alot of the straight up cult like behavior from the die-hard Obama fans. This video is originally from around August or September 2008. If I am remembering the backstory correctly these kids are the children of various Hollywood producers. It is some of the creepiest shit. I am including an archive because this isn't the original and there have been others that have been taken down from youtube.








Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.






There is even a DPRK remix version just to help get the point across of how creepy this is and how much it sounds like they are singing to the dear leader. An archive will also be provided for similar reasons.








Spoiler: Archive of DPRK Remix







Your browser is not able to display this video.






I grew up in a very red area of a blue state and witness quite a bit of ODS and TDS reminds me alot of it. It effects the same types of people they are just on different sides politically. I saw quite a bit of the "Barrack HUSSEIN Obamer (have to put the emphasis on the middle name) is a muslim terrorist who hates america and was born in Kenya"and this to me is identical to TDS in alot of ways. TDS effects the same level of leftist that ODS dige Right  Winger. Though I would also argue TDS is more common across the left than ODS was on the Right.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (Oct 6, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I'm a secret Muslim.  No one knows the struggles of having to constantly drink beer, eat bacon, and go to strip clubs to maintain the facade as I do.



I have an Israeli friend who told me plenty of stories trading pr0n mags for pot with Egyptians in border towns. Alcohol and pussy are nothing strange to muslims. Jews aren't suppose to eat bacon either and I can't remember any that I know who never has.

Barry (it IS his given name) did spend 3-4 million getting his legal team bouncing requests for birth certificate, feeding the rcucks frenzy, i.e. it was a manufactured derangement syndrome like all others, because let's face it, when it comes to drama, nothing come close to left's propensity for it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 6, 2019)

Кот Бегемот said:


> syndrome like all others, because let's face it, when it comes to drama, nothing come close to left's propensity for it.


I was born yesterday too.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 10, 2019)

Imperial Guardsman said:


> I grew up in a very red area of a blue state and witness quite a bit of ODS and TDS reminds me alot of it. It effects the same types of people they are just on different sides politically. I saw quite a bit of the "Barrack HUSSEIN Obamer (have to put the emphasis on the middle name) is a muslim terrorist who hates america and was born in Kenya"and this to me is identical to TDS in alot of ways. TDS effects the same level of leftist that ODS dige Right  Winger. Though I would also argue TDS is more common across the left than ODS was on the Right.



Yeah, I heard all that kind of stuff too, though left wingers seem to take it a hell of a lot more seriously than right wingers when the equivalent for Trump is brought up.  Obama being a gay muslim born in Kenya with a transgender wife is a solid shitpost that pisses off everyone who deserves to be pissed off.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 11, 2019)

New Poll Shows Majority Of Republicans As Crazy As Their Leaders!
					

As Obama Derangement Syndrome --the disease where otherwise normal people are transformed into rabid, Hitler-waving lunatics  who harass an...




					democralypsenow.blogspot.co.uk
				



Wew, lad.


----------

